# Help...Keep tryin to get D to replace my HR20 to no avail...



## hbrocks (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi everyone....my 1st post here....
I'm looking for some advice/direction.
Customer of D for about 10 years now.

Back in July.....I turned on the set and was greeted by a blue-screen message telling me there was a problem with my DVR Hard drive and some type disk-repair diagnostics test needed to happen (something to that effect)...

Whatever this process was it took what seemed like hours.

After the diagnostic was unsuccessful....it reports that I need to call cust service.
We have the protection plan so CSR tells me they will send out a replacment. 
*However, * now we have lost all our recorded shows.....
translation ....."DIS-SATISFIED CUSTOMER!"
Few days later a box shows up....I open it to find...Guess what...?
A beat-up HR 20. Scratched up...dented. Same slow crap recv'r I've had for the last 6 years
I immediately call CS and politely complain ......to no avail. 
Call back couple weeks later and complain about the unit being slow....and they take me thru the change to "native" setup thing.

Last night I called again to politely complain and I get a really nice lady that says If I had an HR 24 I would not have these problems.....
so she puts some notes in my account and sends me off to Tech support.....
Tech support (who seem really nice and sounding like they wanna be helpful) tells me I should "wait" a few more months to purchase/lease a different unit because I might be able to get something for free for some untold reason....but she can't give me a straight answer about what exactly happens then....
I'm guessing that my contract may be up at that time and they would be more willing to help me out.

Question is.....
How can I get a better DVR ?
I've spent hours on the phone telling them the problems with this and I'm getting nowhere!
What's the secret handshake?

Thanks for letting me rant!


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Tell them you just bought a 3D TV.


----------



## hbrocks (Sep 29, 2011)

hilmar2k said:


> Tell them you just bought a 3D TV.


wow...it's 'THAT' easy...!
Awesome!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hbrocks said:


> wow...it's 'THAT' easy...!
> Awesome!


It won't get you a new receiver for sure, but you'll at least get a HR21 or higher. You could purchase a HR24 online...It'll be a lease, cost around $199, and start a new 2 year commitment.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

To be fair, all that does is guarantee a DVR other than an HR20, not an HR24. And if what you're looking for is increased speed, you will not get that with anything but an HR24. But if you really don't want that HR20, that's a way to get it swapped out for a different model.

And hey, there's at least a reasonable chance the replacement will be an HR24.


----------



## hbrocks (Sep 29, 2011)

sigma1914 said:


> It won't get you a new receiver for sure, but you'll at least get a HR21 or higher. You could purchase a HR24 online...It'll be a lease, cost around $199, and start a new 2 year commitment.


 Hey Thanks Sigma...
My conversation last night with the CSR ...they quoted me $149 for the lease. Then she said..."looking at your account, if I were you I'd wait 3 months if you can, because you can possibly upgrade for free".

So, I may stick it out Til Jan and see what the big "prize" might be.....if not...maybe then I'll do the lease deal.



hilmar2k said:


> To be fair, all that does is guarantee a DVR other than an HR20, not an HR24. And if what you're looking for is increased speed, you will not get that with anything but an HR24. But if you really don't want that HR20, that's a way to get it swapped out for a different model.
> 
> And hey, there's at least a reasonable chance the replacement will be an HR24.


 wouldn't it be kewl if these Forums had a "LIKE" button for the post?
I LIKE that idea hilmar2k...!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hbrocks said:


> Hey Thanks Sigma...
> My conversation last night with the CSR ...they quoted me $149 for the lease. Then she said..."looking at your account, if I were you I'd wait 3 months if you can, because you can possibly upgrade for free".
> 
> So, I may stick it out Til Jan and see what the big "prize" might be.....if not...maybe then I'll do the lease deal.


No problem. Just be aware that DirecTV can NOT guarantee you will get a HR24 from them no matter what they'll tell you.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

hbrocks said:


> wouldn't it be kewl if these Forums had a "LIKE" button for the post?
> I LIKE that idea hilmar2k...!


Glad to help. By the way.....

:welcome_s


----------



## hbrocks (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks guys...!


----------



## Tonedeaf (Jun 13, 2006)

Think it is quite a lot of BS that they are making you wait 3 months. Press the issue with them and they will give you a free one. All of my HR's have been free whether I have been in a contract or not.


----------



## dolt (Sep 25, 2009)

I've got an HR20 and HR22. I can tell you that the HR22 is a total piece of crap compared to the much faster HR20.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

hilmar2k said:


> Tell them you just bought a 3D TV.


Wouldn't you have to give them the code that is generated in this scenario?


----------



## smolenski (Oct 25, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Wouldn't you have to give them the code that is generated in this scenario?


What code are you talking about?

I recently upgraded after getting a 3D TV. I didn't have to give them anything and got a HR21 without a 2 year extension. But, that might be because I've had the HR20 for 4-5 years and have been a customer for 14 years.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

smolenski said:


> What code are you talking about?
> 
> I recently upgraded after getting a 3D TV. I didn't have to give them anything and got a HR21 without a 2 year extension. But, that might be because I've had the HR20 for 4-5 years and have been a customer for 14 years.


When you connected your HR20 to the new 3D TV, didn't it give you an error message when you tried to watch 3D? Didn't the error message have a code to give the CSR when you called?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

hbrocks said:


> How can I get a better DVR ?


If it is that important to you and you definitely want an HR24 the only way to do so is to buy one from a retailer and see, no guarantee, if DirecTV will give you a credit for the purchase price. Oh, and keep in mind that will still be a leased receiver and start a new 2 year contract.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

If I really wanted a different receiver and was willing to pay the $20 S & H fee I could think of some really creative ways to ensure that the unwanted receiver didn't work anymore.

Use your imagination.


----------



## cozmo (Dec 1, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> If I really wanted a different receiver and was willing to pay the $20 S & H fee I could think of some really creative ways to ensure that the unwanted receiver didn't work anymore.
> 
> Use your imagination.


I like the way you think......


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Guys, I presume you would not recommend that someone did creative adjustments to your cars to make them stop working.

Remember, you don't own these receivers, DIRECTV is the owner. Probably not a good idea to suggest adjustments to DIRECTV's property.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Tom Robertson said:


> Guys, I presume you would not recommend that someone did creative adjustments to your cars to make them stop working.


Agreed. I wouldn't expect any car mechanic to actually make adjustments, just to lie about it. Tell them you smelled something and you opened your entertainment center and you saw a little smoke come out. Now it won't turn on and your wife is pissed you smelled up the house. No real damage is done, except for the cost of a "thorough refurb", and a troublesome IRD is replaced. Everybody happy!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

For the HR24 - I was very happy to lay out $199 and pick one up at a local retail store.

By the way, they're fast, but NOT so amazingly fast that you'll think that the HR20 is slow. I still have 2 HR20s that work fine.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> For the HR24 - I was very happy to lay out $199 and pick one up at a local retail store.
> 
> By the way, they're fast, but NOT so amazingly fast that you'll think that the HR20 is slow. I still have 2 HR20s that work fine.


I just got my first HR24 earlier this week. Wow! Compared to my HR22 & HR23 it is amazingly fast. To me worth the $199 to get the receiver I wanted. Not sure the wifey would agree though.:grin:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Guys... last warning. 

We do not allow any talk of defrauding your satellite provider, and that includes pretending something is broken or willfully breaking it. 

This thread will be closed if we keep going in that direction.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

If it were an HR20 vs. $199 + 2yrs I'd choose the HR20 every time. That thing is a workhorse and is just fine with the speed. Do you spend that much time flying through the guide and typing in channels manually? The majority of my menu time is list, down down down, play. Not worth $199 to me.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

matt said:


> If it were an HR20 vs. $199 + 2yrs I'd choose the HR20 every time. That thing is a workhorse and is just fine with the speed. Do you spend that much time flying through the guide and typing in channels manually? The majority of my menu time is list, down down down, play. Not worth $199 to me.


PLus the fact the the HR20 isn't going to be slow for long.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

matt said:


> If it were an HR20 vs. $199 + 2yrs I'd choose the HR20 every time. That thing is a workhorse and is just fine with the speed. Do you spend that much time flying through the guide and typing in channels manually? The majority of my menu time is list, down down down, play. Not worth $199 to me.


I've never had an HR20 so I can't compare. I just know my 22 and 23 are very slow. At times they are 15-20 seconds slow between key presses. I paid the $199 because I wanted to add a receive and figured it was worth paying to get the one I wanted. I didn't really need another HR, but figured since I was spending the money to add one why not.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

hilmar2k said:


> PLus the fact the the HR20 isn't going to be slow for long.


I haven't been keeping up on Cutting Edge. Is there a super duper new firmware being tested that will speed up the HR20? Should I download the Cutting Edge tonight?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Bob Coxner said:


> I haven't been keeping up on Cutting Edge. Is there a super duper new firmware being tested that will speed up the HR20? Should I download the Cutting Edge tonight?


We can't discuss CE outside of that forum but I encourage you to join in on the fun.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

tsduke said:


> I've never had an HR20 so I can't compare. I just know my 22 and 23 are very slow. At times they are 15-20 seconds slow between key presses. I paid the $199 because I wanted to add a receive and figured it was worth paying to get the one I wanted. I didn't really need another HR, but figured since I was spending the money to add one why not.


HR20 is faster than the 21, 21 and 23. Not 24 fast, but faster.


----------



## NewForceFiveFan (Apr 23, 2010)

If you're not under any contract just jump ship to Dish or lie about jumping ship to get them to bend over a$$ backwards for you. You might have to go through on the threat to leave and go without service for a few days to get what you want. I've gone from D* to E* to D* again over the last 14 years and they always wanted to magically help me when I was calling to cancel or after-the-fact. I just told the survey people from E* last year all the reasons I was now happy to be back with D* and that maybe they should contact me again when my D* contract is over in 2-4 years to see what they can do to win me back.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Bob Coxner said:


> I haven't been keeping up on Cutting Edge. Is there a super duper new firmware being tested that will speed up the HR20? Should I download the Cutting Edge tonight?


Mike White, the CEO of DirecTV has publicly said that the new HD GUI they are working on includes speed improvements. He made it sound significant, especially scrolling through the guide.


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

I have no idea when the new GUI will be released. But, a poll I took recently might suggest November.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Mike White, the CEO of DirecTV has publicly said that the new HD GUI they are working on includes speed improvements. *He made it sound significant, especially scrolling through the guide.*


He's right!


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> HR20 is faster than the 21, 21 and 23. Not 24 fast, but faster.


It should be pointed out that the HR20 is *significantly* faster than the HR23. I had an HR21 briefly but it was a couple years ago. Must not have been too slow if it doesnt stick in my mind. I will dance a jig when my HR23 kicks the bucket (except for the lost recordings)


----------



## Viol8tor (Oct 1, 2011)

Im in a similar situation as the OP:

I actually needed another HD DVR at my residence to upgrade a 5 year old SD receiver. DTV agreed to upgrade my SD to a HD-DVR for free. Sweet, but they also gave me a refurbed HR20 - no where near a shiny new speedy HR24. :lol:

Not that big of a deal, I just find it weird that there's no way to get a guaranteed HR24 straight from DTV, even if you where willing to dish out the $199. I asked, and they couldn't guarantee me one, in any way!. Heck, if im gona be attached to another 2 year agreement, i would like to at least receive new equipment to replace one of my 5 year old units.

I also heard that if you wanted to buy a HR24 from another retailer (or ebay), that DTV would sometimes credit you the $200 to you for buying it on your own. Any truth to this?


----------



## j4quattro (May 31, 2008)

Tell them you r getting a 3d tv and the HR 20 is not compatible. Do not accept anything but an HR24.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Viol8tor" said:


> I also heard that if you wanted to buy a HR24 from another retailer (or ebay), that DTV would sometimes credit you the $200 to you for buying it on your own. Any truth to this?


It's happened before. If you're willing to spend the $200, I wouldn't bother with EBay myself. I'd do that to get an owned one (if no one was selling one on here.) But for a leased model, it's just simpler to order from Solid Signal.


----------



## TheJackal (Sep 24, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> If it is that important to you and you definitely want an HR24 the only way to do so is to buy one from a retailer and see, no guarantee, if DirecTV will give you a credit for the purchase price. Oh, and keep in mind that will still be a leased receiver and start a new 2 year contract.


I've actually done this and it worked great in the past. It was my first experience with "you get what they give you" as a replacement. I wasn't happy with the older receivers they shipped to me. The CSR told me to go to Best Buy, buy the receiver I wanted and then she would credit the price back to my account. This was quite a few years ago so not real sure how receptive to this approach they are now.


----------



## TheJackal (Sep 24, 2008)

Also, not sure about your area, but whenever I needed a tech onsite for something, they seem to have newer stuff with them on the truck. DirecTV is replacing my R15 with an HDDVR for free. Instead of just having them ship whatever to me, I have a truck coming on monday and got them to credit me the $50 for the visit. When he shows up, hopefully he can hand me an HR24 and be on his way.


----------



## DATDUDE76DTV (Oct 26, 2011)

Viol8tor said:


> Im in a similar situation as the OP:
> 
> I actually needed another HD DVR at my residence to upgrade a 5 year old SD receiver. DTV agreed to upgrade my SD to a HD-DVR for free. Sweet, but they also gave me a refurbed HR20 - no where near a shiny new speedy HR24. :lol:
> 
> ...


at solidsignal.com you can pick the type of receiver you want to buy.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 13, 2007)

dolt said:


> I've got an HR20 and HR22. I can tell you that the HR22 is a total piece of crap compared to the much faster HR20.


+1

I keep praying my original HR20 from 2007 doesn't die, because I know I will end up with a HR21 or HR22. I already have one HR22, and the HR20 is a speed demon compared to that piece of junk.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Dazed & Confused" said:


> +1
> 
> I keep praying my original HR20 from 2007 doesn't die, because I know I will end up with a HR21 or HR22. I already have one HR22, and the HR20 is a speed demon compared to that piece of junk.


Just remember speed relief is on its way. Also, if you really want an HR20 when it goes bad, just tell them you need OTA.

As for Solid Signal, just remember its still a lease, with contract.


----------



## mark40511 (Jul 18, 2008)

Yea...........I feel your pain.


I have two HR21's

In three years the HR21 in the bedroom has had to be replaced twice and each time they have sent me another HR21. But this last HR21 they sent me is lightning fast.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

@hbrocks:

Just cancel...D* is just going to keep leading you on.

Best thing to do is go with E* you'll get a great deal for a couple of years. As long as your not a sports nut, you'll be happy.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

dubber deux said:


> @hbrocks:
> 
> Just cancel...D* is just going to keep leading you on.


In your "opinion".


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

dubber deux said:


> @hbrocks:
> 
> Just cancel...D* is just going to keep leading you on.
> 
> Best thing to do is go with E* you'll get a great deal for a couple of years. As long as your not a sports nut, you'll be happy.


With DISH's mass exodus of customers I wonder if it's their CSRs who are misleading? :sure:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Hmmm. Excellent point, my shadowy friend.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Hmmm. Excellent point, my shadowy friend.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

"dpeters11" said:


> Mike White, the CEO of DirecTV has publicly said that the new HD GUI they are working on includes speed improvements. He made it sound significant, especially scrolling through the guide.


Exactly scrolling through the guide. It still freezes when pressing record a second time to record series and the guide is still slow to come up and the playlist still scrolls slow


----------



## gnillort (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't think D* will ever get that their boxes are slow a dirt  I'm sick of my HR-21. As a long time customer in good standing, I just don't understand why I can't be offered a newer/new box since I'm on the protection plan. What a waste of $6 a month this PP is.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

gnillort said:


> I don't think D* will ever get that their boxes are slow a dirt  I'm sick of my HR-21. As a long time customer in good standing, I just don't understand why I can't be offered a newer/new box since I'm on the protection plan. What a waste of $6 a month this PP is.


I agree, unless you are reckless or have children or animals that may regularly cause damage to equipment you are likely wasting your money. Just like Consumer Reports says. Extended added warranties are almost always not work the money. The protection plan is no different.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

gnillort said:


> I don't think D* will ever get that their boxes are slow a dirt  I'm sick of my HR-21. As a long time customer in good standing, I just don't understand why I can't be offered a newer/new box since I'm on the protection plan. What a waste of $6 a month this PP is.





dubber deux said:


> I agree, unless you are reckless or have children or animals that may regularly cause damage to equipment you are likely wasting your money. Just like Consumer Reports says. Extended added warranties are almost always not work the money. The protection plan is no different.


While I don't have it, as I do all my own work, the idea of the PP does work for some/many that don't want to do their own repairs, re-aligning of the dish, have owned receivers, etc.


----------



## mark40511 (Jul 18, 2008)

dubber deux said:


> I agree, unless you are reckless or have children or animals that may regularly cause damage to equipment you are likely wasting your money. Just like Consumer Reports says. Extended added warranties are almost always not work the money. The protection plan is no different.


Very true in most cases. Like I said.......I had 2 HR21's fail in almost three years. I had to pay shipping ONLY each time since I didn't have the PP.......

Nothing else has went wrong....So the PP would have ultimately cost MUCH more over that time than the shipping charges.

I'm sure there are some cases where it comes in really handy and has paid off for some.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I carry the Protection Plan simply for peace of mind. I don't miss the $5.00 one bit. If I need it I will be happy as hell that I have it.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

j4quattro said:


> Tell them you r getting a 3d tv and the HR 20 is not compatible. Do not accept anything but an HR24.


J4, welcome
Known fact is that a CSR can't guarantee any particular model. They can promise, but it isn't going to happen without luck. The only way to upgrade to a HR24 is to buy one online with a new commitment or direct from Directv as an owned unit.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I carry the Protection Plan simply for peace of mind. I don't miss the $5.00 one bit. If I need it I will be happy as hell that I have it.


+1


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

NR4P said:


> J4, welcome
> Known fact is that a CSR can't guarantee any particular model. They can promise, but it isn't going to happen without luck. The only way to upgrade to a HR24 is to buy one online with a new commitment or direct from Directv as an owned unit.


Though that increases your chances...at least you know you won't get a 20. Course that leaves the 21-23 as possibilities.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I carry the Protection Plan simply for peace of mind. *I don't miss the $5.00 one bit.* If I need it I will be happy as hell that I have it.


 I really miss the $5.00! Mainly because it's $6.00!  Had PP for 7 years and well worth it to me since all my receivers are owned. I may not be "ahead" but probably pretty close mainly from the HR10->HR2x updates it got me.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

My view is this. When you CHOOSE to do business with DirecTV as a customer, you CHOOSE by this action to accept their recevier lease policies, whether you read them or not. Or like them or not.

DirecTV as a business has CHOSEN to not guarantee any model receiver to its customers. 

Period.

It's just the way they manage their inventory.

Even if you go out and pay $199 for a new HR24, it might be a lemon in which case they might send you a beat up HR21 in it's place.

Or you can pay $199 again for another one.

That is basically your choice.

The $199 is the fee for the priviledge of getting a new unit that you hope will be a good one. And it likely will be. But that is all you get for the $199. (Which I plopped down for last year when I got 2 new HR24-200s that way. And I don't do the protection plan)

Basically it's like this. You CHOOSE to ACCEPT or IGNORE these equipment provisioning nuances when you choose to be a customer. You don't have to like or agree with them, but you accept them by being a customer. I don't happen to like their lease policy in this specific regard but I am still overall a satisfied customer. 

I am not defending DirecTV. But they are pretty transparent on their equipment policy if you actually read the fine print. You can always vote with your wallet/feet if you don't like them. Which seems to be DirecTVs view on it.


----------

